# Simon, Novice Trick Dog



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Well, Simon has already started on his sports career. He has earned his Novice Trick Dog title from Do More With Your Dog, as well as their 2K9 Specialty title. 

These are his tricks. 






We've got lots of work to do before starting on his Intermediate title. I've got a bunch of classes in my Fenzi Dog Sports Academy library that can help with that, plus we had our first in-person class tonight.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

What a sweet confident dog! Fantastic! Keep doing more with your dog. I love watching this. Yay!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice work! You and Simon are a great team! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My gosh, he's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

TeamHellhound said:


> Well, Simon has already started on his sports career. He has earned his Novice Trick Dog title from Do More With Your Dog, as well as their 2K9 Specialty title.
> 
> These are his tricks.
> 
> ...


Very nice, he is clearly brilliant, and fearless!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

like like like like like


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good boy, Simon! He looks so happy and relaxed.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations, his tail is wagging the whole time. Such a good boy. 


TeamHellhound said:


> 2K9 Specialty title.


 I just looked that up… is that a 1.24 mile run or walk?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I just looked that up… is that a 1.24 mile run or walk?


Run or walk. The girls and I did our typical walk, and finished in under45 minutes. Simon got a casual stroll, with lots of stops to explore things (we sat at the skate park a good 15 minutes, just watching), that took well over an hour.


----------

